

19 Surefire Signs That Your Business Is Failing - mattjung
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/19-surefire-signs-that-your-business-is-failing/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The title is misleading - in this description there is no business to fail.
It's a start-up that's not going to succeed, not a business that's failing.

Having said that, all the points are valid, but they're all made by Paul
Graham in his essays, and mostly better.

<http://www.paulgraham.com/really.html>

<http://www.paulgraham.com/13sentences.html>

<http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html>

~~~
gvb
Yes, the article only has one sign (hubris), spelled out repetitively in 19
numbered paragraphs.

